# Any truth to this?



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

I pulled the charcoal canister out from under the spare tire well as to be able to cut the hump out and have more room for air ride.

I t'd all the three hoses together. From what I read from others that should cause no cel or problems.

My cluster reads a lower avg mpg now. Could be my imagination, could be winter and my car idles more to warm up, could be... Any thoughts. 

Vehicle is a 2002 s6 avant.


----------



## Redneck Truck (Jun 10, 2009)

Is there a check valve between the system inlet filter in the LR fender well and the charcoal box? Without the box, fuel vapor might escape right out the filter. I'm very interested in the outcome of this. Could one just as easily T those lines together in one of the fender wells and eliminate a lot of plumbing? My goal with such a modification, however, would be to flip the full size spare tire over and store a toolkit inside the wheel.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

I T'd the three lines together and have been driving for a week or so with a 1000 mile road trip under my belt. No problems so far...I plan on cutting out the hump this week to make foom for my air setup so no turning back now...


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

you need all that **** for the tank vent..... and you don't need it cut out for air ride. there's plenty of room in the rear


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

:sly: I cut it all out weeks ago. No cel or problems filling. I did a lot of research talking to higher end euro specialists and all said don't worry about it. Just for emissions. 

Besides....isn't it gonna be cooler that all my gear will be hidden and I can still flip down seats and use the wagon...


[IMG]http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/8039/54959591.png[/IMG]


----------

